# Help Needed: How do I tell if a 1967 is a true GTO and not a clone



## Konstantinos (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello and thanks for reading my post. I'm new to the forum and looking to buy a 1967 Pontiac that appears to be a GTO based on the data plate reading 67-24217 and the trim on the car. I don't want to be burned on my first purchase of a classic and could use some help on how to verify its original.
thanks


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

"Should" be good with the 242 series on the plate. The firewall tag should also match the numbers inside the drivers door. I suppose someone could switch tags from a junked car... This site has good information you can check out...

1966 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

You can also fax the vin to PHS and for about $80, they will fax back the build data for the car.

Word of advice from another recent first-timer... If you can, get the car up on jack stands, and check it over with a light, looking for floor rust, patches, etc. Also, if the owner lets you, pull the carpet back to check things out. If you see repairs or anything that lookes "hacked", there will likely be other areas of concern. I can only wish the previous onwer(s) of my car were as fussy as me. But then if they were, I would have not been able to pay $40K+ for a GTO!!!


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

GTOs had GTO-unique VIN numbers from 1966 through 1971. The GTO VIN prefixes in 1967 were 24207 for the post coupe, 24217 for the hardtop, and 24267 for the convertible. If the VIN plate and title have not been altered, and you have a 24217 VIN, you have a legitimate GTO hardtop. For in-depth data on the car, you can contact Pontiac Historical Services and obtain the actual build sheet in most cases.

Lars


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

How common is a column shift in a 1967 GTO?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

On the automatic GTOs (auto GTOs in '67 had the Turbo 400 - aka "M40" - 3-speed), you had to order the "Console Option" to get the floor-shifted Hurst "Dual Gate" shifter. If the car was not ordered with console, the shifter stayed on the steering column. Not many were built or delivered this way. If your car has a column-shifted 2-speed auto, you have a configuraton problem...

All 3-speed manual and 4-speed manual GTOs were floor shifters - not column shifters.

Lars


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a automatic (turbo 400) with a column shifter. I have never seen another. I am trying to decide if I switch to the Dual Gate or stay on the column. The previous owner sold the car with a console, not attached, so I am half way there.

Is is very hard to switch the linkage?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

You'll have to switch the entire steering column as well as do some mods to your floorboards. You will also need the shift cable, cable bracket at the tranny, and the seals and grommets for the floor penetrations. The console attach brackets are welded to the floor, so you'll need to find those and weld them in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've driven a couple of '67 GTO's over the years with column shifted TH400 trannies. They also had the bench seat option. Rare, yes. If I had one that had a column shifter, I'd leave it alone. JMHO....


----------

